# 3 wat switch issues



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Well Bob this isn't the site for your questions, we are a professional site not a DIY site.

But www.diychatroom.com is where you need to be.

Best of luck to you.





IBTL!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

To OP .,, please follow the link below to our sister site to answer your question more better on that. 


Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

